# Feeln - feel good, family friendly, and nature shows streaming service



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

*Feeln* is a streaming service that offers "family friendly" content and some original short content that is what I call "feel good" content plus some TV series (a lot of "nature" stuff from the BBC and others). From their _About Us_ page:



> Feeln is a movie subscription service showing films that entertain, inspire and delight audiences of all ages. Subscribers can enjoy a broad range of movies, including Hollywood blockbusters, critically acclaimed Oscar winners, and classic favorites.
> 
> Feeln also features a selection of over 80 Original Short Films, expertly crafted stories that are internally written, cast, directed and produced.
> 
> ...


It's available on a lot of devices as well as through web browsers. You can watch some of the original content without a subscription, but the subscription is only $23.99 a year ($2.00 a month) or if you want to pay monthly its $3.99.

I was introduced by someone who offered this https://www.feeln.com/films/thefork which is a bit sappy having a Hallmark ad feel, but is touching. Others are different.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey Phreln, I'm gettn darn tired of all the killn and violence on tv
and in the movies so I just sprung for a year's worth of "Feeln" and
I'm feeln pretty good about it, darn tootn.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Glad it's available on Roku. My wife and I are looking forward to subscribing. Thanks phrelin.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

With the addition of an app for the Amazon Fire TV (and stick), *Feeln* is now available through Roku, Apple TV, Android TV, Amazon Fire TV, Chromecast devices, Samsung TV's and Blu-Ray Players, Sony TV's and Blu-Ray Players, X-Box 360, most mobile devices, and most computers through up-to-date web browser versions including IE 11, Microsoft Edge, Safari, Chrome and Firefox.

They have added a lot of holiday content. Again, you can watch some of the original content without a subscription, but the subscription is only $23.99 a year ($2.00 a month) or if you want to pay monthly its $3.99.


----------



## Eddie501 (Nov 29, 2007)

Does this service have commercials? That's a deal breaker for me.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Eddie501 said:


> Does this service have commercials? That's a deal breaker for me.


No commercials. From their website about page:



> Always commercial-free, Feeln is available online and on dozens of devices including iPhone and iPad, Android phones and tablets, and at home on Roku, Apple TV and Xbox 360.


----------

